# Nyanicorn (Side-Scrolling Nyan Cat platform game)



## Deluchie (Jul 11, 2011)

Have any of you played it before? I just heard about it today and because I know many of the Speedsolving members like Nyan I want to spread the word about it.

This game is actually so addicting, it's pretty much like Robot Unicorn Attack but cooler and more nyany . 
I played this game for 15 minutes this morning and I got 22 thousand points not amazing but ok. 

The controls are "Z" to jump and double jump and "X" to "Nyan" on the green planty things you must nyan through them and they give you 100 points times the amount you've acquired along as you don't miss any and the junk food you may just run into and gives you 10 points times the amount you've acquired along as you don't miss any! You get three tries in total and your score is those three individual scores combined.

The link is right here --> http://www.nyanicorn.com/

Post below on what your highscore is and what you think about the game!

EDIT: Also, have you hit those kitty faced dolphins?
*Protip:* Sing the song while playing Nyan to be super freakin' AWESOME!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 11, 2011)

challenge accepted.


----------



## Erzz (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not very good at this.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 11, 2011)

Erzz said:


> I'm not very good at this.


 
Was that you're first game, if so don't worry it gets much easier, I went from 2kish for my first score to 9.8k on my second and eventually up to 22!


----------



## Erzz (Jul 11, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> Was that you're first game, if so don't worry it gets much easier, I went from 2kish for my first score to 9.8k on my second and eventually up to 22!


 
Second. First game I fell off the cliff, then jumped into the same place.
Second (in the video) I jumped off the cliff to try to land on it.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 11, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Second. First game I fell off the cliff, then jumped into the same place.
> Second (in the video) I jumped off the cliff to try to land on it.


 
no that was still your first, like a second game would be you 4-6 try!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 11, 2011)

So it's just RUA+Nyancat.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> So it's just RUA+Nyancat.



Yes, like I said in my original post, yet somehow is better than both of those combined :3


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 11, 2011)

Not really. It's definitely better than just nyancat, but definitely not as good as the original RUA.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Not really. It's definitely better than just nyancat, but definitely not as good as the original RUA.



That's debatable, depending if you're a die-hard Nyan fan or not and if you like RUA.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2011)

Robot Nyan Attack?

The music loop in the background doesn't loop properly :| it bothers me. I think I got about 4k/8.xk/7.9k my first play, probably won't keep playing though.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Robot Nyan Attack?



Win?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sorry. But this game isn't as great as the original RUA. 
- The Dash is a lot less forgiving where in the original RUA there is a split second grace period after the dash in which you can still crash through stars. This doesn't provide that. 
- Dashing and Jumping through the air has a caps of 2 double jumps and a 2 dashes and resets only when you land. RUA doesn't do that, but with how the platforms work in RUA there's no need for that limit
- The platform transitions are ridiculous. This game expects me to make a low platform to a high platform and when you are at higher speeds 30k+ this is nearly impossible.

though the concept is nice, I'd rather play RUA (btw, my high score on RUA is 1,001,188). My score on here was meh in comparison, averaging only 20k-30k per wish. I choose not to complete my runs in disgust.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL addicting


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 12, 2011)

It's basically a less visually-attractive version of Robot Unicorn attack with annoying music.


----------



## Meep (Jul 12, 2011)

This one's superior.


----------

